# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Bob Dylan - doktorature nderi

## Dita

nga faz.net

Dje Bob Dylan ka pranuar doktoraturen e nderit per muzike te universitetit skocez te St. Andrews. Nga motivacioni: "Ikone e shekullit te 20-te", kenget e sidomos lirikat e te cilit jane bere "pjese e ndergjegjes sone". 
Kjo eshte doktoratura e dyte e nderit per kengetarin e famshem. Ne vitin 1970 nje nderim i tille i eshte bere nga universiteti Princeton.

Pamje nga ceremonia:





© REUTERS






© dpa/dpaweb

----------


## DKulla

BOB DYLAN - He is the difference!


Shpresoj qe te rinjte shqiptare qe merren me muzik (grupe etj.) te ken nje fare influence prej keti individi qe ka shume variete nga me te ndryshmet. 

HEY MR. TAMBOURINE MAN PLAY A SONG FOR ME!!!!

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Bob Dylan*

>> Come gather 'round people
Wherever you roam
and admit that waters
around you have grown
and accept it that soon
you'll be drenched to the bone.
If your time to you 
is worth saving
than you better start swimin'
or you'll sink like a stone
for the times they are a-changing <<

----------


## StormAngel

"One more cup of coffee" dhe "Blowing in the wind" jane kenge qe asnjehere nuk do i harroj. :shkelje syri:

----------


## DKulla

blowin in the wind....e pa vdekshme

edhe poezite e Dylan Thomas ...nuk i shkon si tangent poezise se kesaj kenge!

----------


## Davius

*Sara* _- nje kenge qe cdo dite e ndegjoj disa here...me pelqen shume domethenia e tekstit dhe muzika dhe ritmet qe behen aty..._

----------


## [Perla]

*LONDER* - *Bob Dylan* thyen rekordin. Albumi i tij _“Together Through Life”_ zuri vendin e parë, si albumi më i shitur i javës që shkoi. Dylan , i cili mbush 68 vjec në 24 maj, është artisti më i vjetër i cili ka kapur kreun e klasifikimeve britanike.

Hera e fundit që është renditur në të njëjtin pozicion ka qenë në vitin 1970 me dy albume: _“Self Portrait”_ dhe _“New Morning”_.
*
Bob Dylan*, i cili ka lindur në 24 maj të vitit 1941, theu kështu rekordin e Neil Diamond që vitin e shkuar, në moshën 67 vjecare, ishte në krye të klasifikimeve me këngën _“Home After Dark”_.

_(e.n/BalkanWeb)_

----------


## busavata

e ka meritue
si per muzik po ashtu edhe per tekstet  e tij te mrekullushme 
urime Robert  Zimmerman

----------


## busavata

> *Sara* _- nje kenge qe cdo dite e ndegjoj disa here...me pelqen shume domethenia e tekstit dhe muzika dhe ritmet qe behen aty..._


edhe mua me pelqen Sara po ashtu ne te njejtin album edhe kanga Hurkicane
qe ia ka kushtue atij bokserit Rubin Carter qe e kam burgos pa faj ( me duket 27 vjet )

Pistol shots ring out in the barroom night
Enter patty valentine from the upper hall.
She sees the bartender in a pool of blood,
Cries out, my god, they killed them all!
Here comes the story of the hurricane,
The man the authorities came to blame
For somethin that he never done.
Put in a prison cell, but one time he could-a been
The champion of the world.......

----------


## [Perla]

Ringo Starr ka vendosur ti kthehet kolegut të dikurshëm të "The Beatles", Sir Paul McCartney, për një bashkëpunim të ri.
Së fundmi është njoftuar se McCartney dhe Bob Dylan planifikojnë të incizojnë një duet këtë verë, nje bashkepunim ky qe pritet me qejf per te dy, pasi e kane dashur prej kohesh.

Daily Express shkruan se Ringo Starr planifikon tu bashkëngjitet në rolin e bateristit.

TAR

----------


## BOKE

...Some things are too hot to touch
The human mind can only stand so much...

----------


## Homer

Kot me rrejt, te Watchmen kam fillu me ndjek

----------


## Homer

Pastaj

----------


## Homer

Gjimthom m'kan pelqy kta zerat e torturum

----------


## busavata



----------


## busavata

Senor (Tales Of Yankee Power)"

Senor, senor, can you tell me where we're headin ?
Lincoln County Road or Armageddon ?
Seems like I been down this way before
Is there any truth in that, senor ?

Senor, senor, do you know where she is hidin' ?
How long are we gonna be riding ?
How long must I keep my eyes glued to the door ?
Will there be any comfort there senor ?

There's a wicked wind still blowing on that upper deck
There's an iron cross still hanging down from around her neck
There's a marcing band still playing in that vacant lot
Where's she held me in her arms one time and said, Forget me not.

Senor, senor, I can see that painted wagon
Smell the tail of the dragon
Can't stand the suspense anymore
Can you tell me who to contact here, senor ?

Well, the last thing I remember before I stripped and kneeled
Was that trainload of fools bogged down in a magnetic field
A gypsy with a broken flag and a flashing ring
He said, Son, this ain't a dream no more it's the real thing.

Senor, senor, you know their hearts is as hard as leather
Well, give me a minute, let me get it together
I just gotta pick myself up off the floor
I'm ready when you are, senor.

Senor, senor, let's overturn these cables
Disconnect these tables
This place don't make sense to me no more
Can you tell me what we're waiting for, senor ?

----------

SERAFIM DILO (25-11-2015)

----------


## busavata

ky cover verzion i "Cup of Coffe" me ka pelqye shum...

----------


## sirena_adria

*Gjithçka që mbase s`di për Bob Dylan që sapo festoi 80-vjetorin*

Bob Dylan festoni dje ditëlindjen e tij të 80-të dhe BBC sjell në vëmendje disa detaje nga jeta e tij. Që nga emri i vërtetë, karriera, martesa, divorci dhe gënjeshtrat që u tha mediave në fillimet e tij.

Bon Dylan nuk është emrin i tij i vërtetë. Ai ka lindur si Robert Allen Zimmerman.

Ai ka lindur në një familje hebrenjsh, në Duluth.

Ka shitur më shumë se 125 Milionë kopje Albumi në gjithë botën.

Pavarërisht suksesit të tij dhe impaktit, asnjë këngë e tij nuk ka qenë në top listë në Britani apo Amerikë.

Një sondazh me rastin e 70-vjetorit të tij, 10 vjet më parë, arriti në përfundimin që kënga më e bukur e Dylan është Like a Rolling Stone.

Kur u pyet njëherë nga Revista Playboy se ç`kuptim kishin këngët e tij u përgjigj: Disa janë rezultat i katër minutave, disa i pesë minutave dhe e besoni ose jo, disa rezultat i 11 apo 12 minutave.

Shumica e këngëve të tij janë të njohura më shumë si variant Cover, si për shembull Make you feel my love e Adele.

Rezident në Malibu, Dylan ka 17 shtëpi në gjithë botën. Një prej tyre e ka në Skoci.

Ka fituar 10 Grammy.

Kur ishte i ri ka luajtur në disa banda muzikore në piano dhe kitarë, në kampe të ndryshme verore. Disa nga grupet e tij të hershme janë: The Jokers, The Shadow Blasters etj.

Puna e vetme e zakonshme që ai ka bërë në jetë mbetet ajo se pastrues tryezash në një restorant, kur ishte gjimnazist. Në një jetë tjetër do kishte dashur të ishte ushtar dhe të vdiste në fushëbetejë.

Kompozimi i tij i parë është Song for Woody, kur nisi të fliste dhe këndonte si të ishte nga Oklahoma.

Pasi performoi për disa kohë nën emrin Elston Gunn, vendosi të merrte emrin Bob Dylan në nder të poetit anglez Dylan Thomas.

Ai kurrë nuk e përfundoi Universitetin për Liberal Arts.

Dylan u transferua në New York në 1961-shin për të ndjekur ëndrrën e tij për t`u bërë yll i muzikës.

Në nisje të karrierës së tij, i gënjeu mediat, gazetarët dhe moderatorët në Radio, duke u thënë që ishte jetim, nga New Mexico dhe se kishte ardhur prej andej.

Dilan u martua me modelen  Sara Lownds, në fshehtësi, në 1965-ën. Bashkë sollën 4 fëmijë në jetë. Ai birësoi edhe vajzën e saj nga martesa e parë.

Në 1966-ën u aksidentua teksa shëtiste me motor.

Kjo ishte faza që u tërhoq nga muzika dhe nisi të pikturonte dhe të lexonte Biblën.

Bob Dylan rrallëherë i lexonte kontratën që firmoste dhe si pasojë përfundoi nëpër gjyqe me menaxherin e tij, duke akuzuar njëri-tjetrin.

Albumi Blood on the Tracks trajtonte temën e ndarjes nga Sara.


* Artikulli i BBC u përshtat në shqip nga Tiranapost.al

https://tiranapost.al/art-dhe-kultur...etorin-i498277

----------


## sirena_adria

Bob Dylan - Like a Rolling Stone (Audio)

----------


## sirena_adria

Mick Jagger about Bob Dylan's voice.

----------

